# spitfire buff's



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2006)

Found this document at the Australian national archive. Has some interesting reading on the disposal of some spitfires and merlin engines including the serial numbers after being considered obsolete.

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very sad to see that they were just disposed of in such a manor but i sure would buy those Merlins for 18 bucks!!


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Oct 10, 2006)

Could't read past the 1st page *sob* Too painful...


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep, what a shame..


----------

